# Laptop RAM



## patnor1011 (Nov 24, 2016)

Did anyone processed these separately? 
Like fingers from laptop RAM in my opinion should yield more than desktop RAM fingers. Does anyone have some data on this?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 24, 2016)

It's all based on gold surface area.


----------



## anachronism (Nov 24, 2016)

As Chris says, with regards to the surface area of the finger gold it's literally a matter of surface area. The difference comes when you compare the number of BGAs per piece with PC RAM, and then calculate the weight of RAM per BGA.

As such by weight it yes it does yield more Pat.


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 24, 2016)

The plating on laptop ram shouldn't differ anything from the plating on desktop ram, but the cards are thinner so based on weight the fingers from laptop ram should contain more gold.

I don't know how big the difference is though.

Göran


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 24, 2016)

I asked because laptop ram is thinner therefore more plated area in 1kg of laptop ram fingers than desktop ram. There should be no difference in plating it is just that 1kg pile of laptop fingers looks bigger than 1kg pile of regular ram fingers. I was wondering if anyone have some data to share just to see if that difference is significant or not. 
Also various WLAN cards from laptops do have fingers and are even thinner than laptop ram is. That make me think that they should have to have better yield than what we have seen reported on forum. I guess that most of batches people done were from desktop ram and peripheral cards. Laptops hardware yield should have better numbers than desktop stuff.


----------



## upcyclist (Nov 25, 2016)

If we assume the plating thickness is the same, I would figure surface area on a small sample of each, then divide by weight. You'll end up with cm2 per kg (or mm2/g, in2/lb, whatever) for desktop ram and laptop ram. That should tell you the ratio of improvement per kg going from desktop to laptop.


----------



## m.iftikhar447 (Nov 26, 2016)

I think desktop ram has more gold because of wide gold plated area. desktop ram pad size is 1mm x 3 mm and laptop ram is 0.5mm x 3mm round about.



Sent from my A8 using Tapatalk


----------



## m.iftikhar447 (Nov 26, 2016)

full view


Sent from my A8 using Tapatalk


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 26, 2016)

Yep, it looks like that but it aint. 
If you take 1kilo of laptop ram fingers and 1kilo of desktop ram fingers laptop pile will be bigger. It is thinner, more pieces to a kilo therefore more plating in that pile.


----------



## gcdrummer02 (Dec 2, 2016)

that 2gb stick of LDDR2 will sell for more than it scraps.


----------



## upcyclist (Dec 5, 2016)

gcdrummer02 said:


> that 2gb stick of LDDR2 will sell for more than it scraps.


Hehe, agreed. A friend kindly gave me a 4GB stick, so my 2GB stick that it replaced is listed on Amazon and not in a beaker


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 5, 2016)

I do sell them 5 euro a piece and sell them fast for that price. I may get more but what I sell them for is what is attractive for buyer so they do not sit on my desk for long. Only few months back I used to get 10euro for piece.


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 6, 2016)

Hmmmm, I think that I will make a WTB post here for 2G DDR2 laptop memory.
I have about ten HP SFF PC's that are 2G (two 1G DDR2's) and I would like to make
them 4G (two 2G DDR2's) before I donate them to local low income families.


----------

